# leichteste Sattelstütze



## Low (2. März 2006)

Mahlzeug!

Ich bräuchte bitte mal eure Hilfe! Ich fahr zwar kein BMX sondern ein MTB (Gack Speed Demon) dennoch hat dieses 25,4 als Sattelstützenmaß.
Ich hab im Moment eine GMP Sattelstütze mit 380 Gramm drinn...
aber man ist ja auf der Suche nach dem meist möglichen! Also bräuchte ich tips zu leichten Sattelstützen! Gibts was aus Titan?
Preis Leistungs Verhältnis sollte man auch ein bisschen beachten...

Also, wär klasse, wenn ihr mir paar beispiele geben könntet! Am Liebsten mit Bild und Bezugsadresse! 

Servus


----------



## AerO (2. März 2006)

also wenn du nach titan fragst, dann fällt mir die shadow stütze ein.





kostet 99,- (evtl. preiserhöhung?) und laut angabe 220gr.
dann aus alu noch die 1664 (oder n anderes baugleiches modell..)




1664 kostet 25,- und wiegt laut angabe 228gr.
wenn du es exklusiv und edel haben willst, dann thomson.
kostet mittlerweile in der elite version 119,- und ist wohl eine der leichtesten alu stützen auf dem markt.

kauf was dir gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobster (2. März 2006)

ich würde die snafu empfehlen! ist so mit das leichteste denke ich ...
wiegt bei 178 gr, kostet 39,90 euro.

(shops: www.paranogarage.de // www.gsbmx.de)

ich hab zwar meine schöne leichte sattelstütze mit 100 gr bei 15 cm länge, aber die gibts nirgends zu kaufen  

also würde ich die sanfu nehmen an deiner stelle 

tobi


----------



## Low (2. März 2006)

Danke schonmal!
wo gibts die Thomson Sattelstütze in 25,4 mm?


----------



## billi (2. März 2006)

http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=277_102&products_id=5010


----------



## AerO (2. März 2006)

Low schrieb:
			
		

> Danke schonmal!
> wo gibts die Thomson Sattelstütze in 25,4 mm?



geh zu nem laden in deiner nähe und frag ihn, ob er bei rti sports mal nachfragen könnte. ansonsten klickste auf den link in meiner signatur und fragst mal da an!


----------



## rex_sl (2. März 2006)

thomson in originallänge is leicht. hier mal meine in 330mm *25,4. würde ich unter umständen verkaufen.


----------



## King Jens one (2. März 2006)

säg doch deine sattelstütze einfach kürzer damit sparst du auch ein paar gramm


----------



## kater (2. März 2006)

Sorry, aber die Macneil ist leichter als jede Titansattelstütze oder die Thomson und gibts auch in jedem erdenklichen Mass.


----------



## evil_rider (2. März 2006)

die macNeil wiegt 179g ohne klemmung bei 235mm länge... bauste die bei der thomson ab isses VIEL leichter... bei 330mm länge!! =)
und der macNeil "SL"(wofür das SL stehn soll, ist mir nen rätsel bei dem gewicht) sattel wiegt 269g.
macht zusammen 448g.

odyssey junior seat und thomson wiegen zusammen 418g... und das bei vollen 330mm länge!

so, der gewichtschecker hat gesprochen!


----------



## UrbanJumper (2. März 2006)

so sicher wie das amen in der kirchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sele666 (3. März 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> die macNeil wiegt 179g ohne klemmung bei 235mm länge... bauste die bei der thomson ab isses VIEL leichter... bei 330mm länge!! =)
> und der macNeil "SL"(wofür das SL stehn soll, ist mir nen rätsel bei dem gewicht) sattel wiegt 269g.
> macht zusammen 448g.
> 
> ...




 meine sl kombo wiegt leicht gekürzt 360 gr!! also auf minimum gekürzt kriegst die um 300 gr... da gibs nich viel alternative die noch hält..... die macneil ist zudem recht robust....

nen carbon rennradsattel mit ner extralite carbonstütze wiegt zwar nur um 200-250 gr hält aber auch nix...


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (3. März 2006)

Evtl. mal nach dem Gewicht von der Shaman-Racing suchen..soll eeendsleicht sein, hab ich mir bestellt, kann gerne mal wiegen wenn sie da ist.


----------



## evil_rider (3. März 2006)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> meine sl kombo wiegt leicht gekürzt 360 gr!! also auf minimum gekürzt kriegst die um 300 gr... da gibs nich viel alternative die noch hält..... die macneil ist zudem recht robust....
> 
> nen carbon rennradsattel mit ner extralite carbonstütze wiegt zwar nur um 200-250 gr hält aber auch nix...




vergiss es, durchs kürzen bekommst höchstens 60g weg, und das wenn du das ding auf 30mm absägst...


----------



## Sele666 (4. März 2006)

ne du da ist mehr drin.... die wandstärke ist schon recht robust ausgelegt....


----------



## evil_rider (4. März 2006)

werde die tage mal, ne roox ohne klemmung nachwiegen...


----------



## kater (4. März 2006)

Ahaha, der Junior Sattel ist ja auch eine Krankheit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da-MoShAz (4. März 2006)

Snafu auf 8cm kürzen, Löcher noch reinmachen und nen slimseat von wtp...
Oder Macneil Kombo ist noch sehr edel!


----------



## AerO (4. März 2006)

sl combo wiegt nachgewogen 442gr und nicht 448gr..
eigentor würd ich sagen.


----------



## Hügelfee (4. März 2006)

boa, des sind ja ganze 6 GRAMM unterschied


----------



## aurelio (4. März 2006)

Hab jetzt auch die MacNeil Kombo. Allerdings mit dem Capital Seat. 

Sattel: 305g
Stütze: 170g (ungekürzt)

Macht also 475g. Iss mir leicht genug


----------



## AerO (4. März 2006)

Hügelfee schrieb:
			
		

> boa, des sind ja ganze 6 GRAMM unterschied



6 gramm sind nicht zu verachten! ist ein himmmmmmelweiter unterschied!
ps: an der ernsthaftigkeit des obigen beitrags darf gezweifelt werden.


----------



## RISE (4. März 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> 6 gramm sind nicht zu verachten! ist ein himmmmmmelweiter unterschied!
> ps: an der ernsthaftigkeit des obigen beitrags darf gezweifelt werden.



Da hast du aber recht, 6 Gramm weniger und ich könnte endlich den stylischen
Backflip...


----------



## Hupert (4. März 2006)

genau... und dann laß dich am besten noch beschneiden. So nen Stück Vorhaut macht nochmal 6 Gramm und dann bist du schon bei 12


----------



## aurelio (4. März 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> ps: an der ernsthaftigkeit des obigen beitrags darf gezweifelt werden.



Meinst meinen Beitrag ?!



			
				Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> genau... und dann laß dich am besten noch beschneiden. So nen Stück Vorhaut macht nochmal 6 Gramm und dann bist du schon bei 12



Da gibts bessere Tuningmöglichkeiten: Haare schneiden, vorm fahren Kacken gehn, ohne Klamotten fahren...

Geht ums Radgewicht, nich ums Fahrergewicht


----------



## evil_rider (4. März 2006)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Ahaha, der Junior Sattel ist ja auch eine Krankheit...




dafür das er sone krankheit ist, ist er aber in den USA und australien nen ziemlich oft gefahrender sattel... das ganze rad wirkt dadurch viel schnittiger, und von der größe, passt er auch viel besser zum 20" als jeder andere sattel!


----------



## evil_rider (4. März 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> sl combo wiegt nachgewogen 442gr und nicht 448gr..
> eigentor würd ich sagen.





willst mich verkackern? habe hier 2 identische sättel, und dennoch 3g differenz... 

soll heißen; minimale differenzen sind immer möglich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (4. März 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> genau... und dann laß dich am besten noch beschneiden. So nen Stück Vorhaut macht nochmal 6 Gramm und dann bist du schon bei 12


sie still, das stört die fachsimpler in ihrem rausch.
12g +- 98mg = 78ghk? zwei und zwanzig 4hk...!


----------



## AerO (5. März 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> willst mich verkackern?



ja.


----------

